# Problem with Epson Workforce 30



## PunkPrintz (Feb 6, 2011)

I have an Epson Workforce 30 and have had nothing but problems. When I purchased it, it came with the constant flow ink system for sublimation ink. The cartarages will not stay primed and the printer is always telling me that I am out of ink! Any suggestions??


----------



## mountaingraphic (Sep 6, 2009)

I have had a problem recently with my Workforce 30 not staying primed with Pigment ink..It is more dominant on the yellow for some reason. But I just run a headcleaning before printing and it is all good..


----------



## ram8007 (Apr 16, 2011)

I have the exact same problem with my Workforce 30 and it is driving me crazy!!! If anyone can help, it would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## ApparelPrinting (Mar 25, 2011)

I am thinking about buying a printer for diy dtg. My instructions are for the epson c88. Epson workforce 30 is a newer model of the epson c88. So u guys r having problems with it, are you using it for diy stg?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Your experience is the same as 90% of all people who buy those systems. They suck and you will use more ink trying to get them to function then you will creating products. The only reliable way to use bulk ink is refillable cartridges.


----------

